# Google- Beans â€” a smart choice - Seacoastonline.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Beans â€" a smart choice*
*Seacoastonline.com*
The soluble fiber in beans is a softer fiber that can be gentler for persons with constipation or *irritable bowel syndrome*. It can also help to lower total and LDL cholesterol numbers, and assist with stabilizing blood sugar levels. Because of the *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

